
How to Develop  Interview Intelligence - arthurBrooks
http://www.codespaghetti.com/interview-success
======
arthurBrooks
Technical Interviews are not a straight line. It’s a zig-zag. It’s a maze.
It’s a treasure hunt. We’re always lost with no GPS.

Often the most significant challenges during the interviews come from our
inability to read the interviewers behavior.

We misread their feedback and react in the ways that cause more confusion and
damage.

Remember that your every word will have an impact on the interviewer and they
will unconsciously emit signals about their satisfaction level.

If you can train your mind to decode this feedback, then you can immediately
correct your direction during the interview.

Train your eyes, ears, and mind to understand the interviewer's reaction. And
then adjust your behavior accordingly.

This is called interview intelligence. And it could be the only option to
rescue you, in a messy situation during interviews.

